# Logo: deutsche Polizei



## _chefrocka (21. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich suche das Logo der deutschen Polizei im Vektorformat.
Hab schon ziemlich viele Internetseiten 'abgeklappert' und auch die Logo-Links hier auf tutorials.de abgearbeitet, aber leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## Meccan (21. September 2005)

mal ne frage wie sieht denn das Logo aus?

 Ist das nicht nur diese Weiße auf Grüne Schrift?


 MFG Carl


----------



## thecamillo (21. September 2005)

Falsche Frage Meccan! Deine Frage müsste lauten: Für welches Bundesland ist es gedacht? Im Grunde ist es nur ein Stern mit dem jeweiligen Bezirkswappen in der Mitte un unten drunter, POLIZEI weiss auf moosgrünem Hintergrund, mit ARIAL BLACK (glaube ich) geschrieben!

*breitmaulfroschmäßigesfrechesGrinsen   

mfg thecamillo


----------



## Meccan (21. September 2005)

JA SIR,


aber gibt es kein einheitliches Logo?


----------



## jadranko (21. September 2005)

Ich denke auch das es ein einheitliches Wappen "geben sol"l oder gibt, weil wenn nicht wär ganz schön peinlich, oder?


----------



## thecamillo (21. September 2005)

Richtich!

Sieht glaub ich so aus!

mfg der Breitmaulfrosch


----------



## misswebmistress (21. September 2005)

Die Frage müsste lauten: WAS HAST DU DAMIT VOR?    :suspekt:  

Hast du das Logo wenigstens im Pixelformat, dann könnte man ja versuchen es nachzubasteln?


----------



## rflx (21. September 2005)

hy..

Da ihr schon beim Thema seid. Hat das Logo der Deutschen Polizei ein Copyright?


----------



## misswebmistress (21. September 2005)

Ich hab ne Idee, geh mal raus auf die Straße, sprich einen der grünen Männchen an, und frag ihn ob er dir freundlicherweise seine Marke für ein paar Minuten zum Einscannen überlassen könnte


----------



## thecamillo (21. September 2005)

Ein Copyright bestimmt aber ist es Rechtlich geschützt? Dumme Frage! Das ist die Polizei hergottnochmal! 

Persönliche Anmerkung: *Beeääähh mein Kaffee schmeckt echt mies heute!

Das grüne Helferlein wird Ihn dann sicher mitnehmen, damit er es in aller Ruhe abmalen kann! LOL


----------



## Meccan (21. September 2005)

also ich hab mich mal schnell drann gesetzt und
 es vektorisiert.

 Darum ging es ja schließlich am Anfanf des threads

 hier der link (konnte es hier nicht anhängen war leider zu groß)

http://www.meccan.de/upload/carl/24-21.09.05-polizei.zip


 MFG Carl


----------

